# bathroom crown molding...... or not



## Novicesaw (May 8, 2011)

Hello

My wife was to use crown molding in the bathroom. I redid the bathroom and I painted the walls one color and she would not allow me to painting the ceiling the same color as the walls. So being that I suck at painting I did not cut into the ceiling well with my brush and I have wall paint on my ceiling near the edges. She wants to have crown in the bathroom. Is there anything else I can do to make a good transition from the walls to the ceiling?


----------



## jlord (Feb 1, 2010)

I have put crown in several bathrooms & there has never been a problem. Just don't run it in the tub / shower area. Sometimes I will end at each side with a self return or add a header to separate the tub area & run the crown straight thru. Here is a picture of that. If paint grade prime both sides before installation.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

If you don't want to do crown, you could install a simple cove moulding like this. Not much to line up. You can get it in unfinished wood, finished wood, or white (both wood or plastic).












 







.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

The simple cove will work well. 

I have done that and I have also run small crown throughout the bathroom. Yes, even in the tub shower area. 

The small stuff is easy to install. Be sure to prepaint whatever you install. Then you only have to touchup after installation.

I prepaint on all cown.

George


----------



## craftsman jay (Jun 26, 2010)

Novicesaw said:


> Hello
> 
> She wants to have crown in the bathroom.


If your wife wants crown then install the crown moulding. If your trim is white then get preprimed finger-joint pine. Paint it, nail it up.

www.craftsmanjay.com


----------



## attackgirl (Jun 8, 2015)

I have installed Crown throughout the whole house including the bathroom and shower area. So we all use caulk...however buy a few tubes just for the shower area, it seems to suck it in and then when your rinsing your hair you look up and see that indent and feel bad about your workmanship when really its just constant wet and dry wet and dry. Paint holds well but that caulk has really pushed me to the edge...lol


----------

